# American Kestrel's need your help!



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Myself and a few others have begun to spearhead a local project aimed at augmenting American Kestrel (sparrowhawk) numbers by installing man-made next boxes.

We need the help of local birders, naturalists, scouts, and anyone that would like to help. Its a great program and worthy of all our help. A great project for fathers/sons or for your local scout group.

I typed this up some time ago in regards to the project:



> *AMERICAN KESTREL NEST BOX PROGRAM
> UTAH FALCONERS ASSOCIATION*
> 
> The American Kestrel (_Falco sparverius_) is an energetic and colorful member of the falcon family, often called a sparrow-hawk. Its range includes most of North America, where it is often seen perched on telephone poles, power lines, and in city parks. This entertaining bird is a pleasure to watch and brings joy to birders, wildlife enthusiasts, and the public in general. However it is believed that across much of their range American Kestrel numbers have been declining.
> ...


Please contact me if you would like to help, either by installing next boxes (I can get you a box or two) or by constructing the boexes, or by donating lumber (they are made using 1 piece 1"x10"x8' pine boards, a few screws and nails - total cost is about $9 per box)

Give me a call or e-mail if you have any more questions,

Caleb 801-635-9144 [email protected]


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am 3+ hours south of you, but I will ask the local scout leaders down here if they are interested. I would gladly put a few on my property as well. I have far too many sparrows around for my liking....


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I am 3+ hours south of you, but I will ask the local scout leaders down here if they are interested. I would gladly put a few on my property as well. I have far too many sparrows around for my liking....


I think Tree is headed down your way this weekend, and I was gonna PM you/him and see if he could pick one or two up and bring them down your way.

The most important thing is getting them installed in the right habitat. Near fields, open areas, wetlands, etc. of some acreage and up as high as possible (15-30 feet.) Also paramount is getting them installed in the open&#8230;or at least where the birds have a "clear" flight path to the entry hole (i.e. not placed in a Tree with dense foliage.)

Fun stuff to do with the family, and fun to watch the young/adults. Plus Kestrels don't really put any pressure on upland or small game populations&#8230;a concern for some property owners. They mostly eat mice and grasshoppers, with the occasional songbird mixed in.

Either you or Tree PM or call me if ya can.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

An update. So far we have made about 60 boxes, and installed about 30 if them. Things are going great and if you'll willing to help donating lumber or would like to install a box please PM me.

A couple of weeks ago we installed one of these boxes in my parents back pasture. Yesterday they called ecstatic, and told me there was a pair going in and out of the box and chasing off other birds in the area. Paydirt!

I stopped by today to help with some chores around the farm and took some pics. The quality isn't the best as the sunny conditions and distance from the boxes made it difficult.

Here the male is checking things out.










And the female on a nearby fence post, eating a freshly caught mouse.










And in they go!










The Utah Falconers Association is also working another joint venture to install a couple of Peregrine Hack/Nest Towers on Nature Conservancy property. One we hope to complete this year and the other is scheduled for next year. I'll take pics when we work on it.

While out on the property I noticed they had many Barn Owl next boxes and nearly every one was being used. I have always loved Barn Owls&#8230;so mysterious and eerie&#8230;but beautiful. Anywho, that got the wheels turning and I decided to use some scrap lumber and build a basic box, which I also installed on my parents property. Might be a little late in the year, but hopefully they'll use it as well.



















cj


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

What about a place like mine, very few nearby large trees, fields not too far away, but in my small yard?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Yonni said:


> What about a place like mine, very few nearby large trees, fields not too far away, but in my small yard?


Theoretically, they would probably not nest in a residential neighborhood, even if there are fields/wetlands nearby. They like to nest either *in *or directly *adjacent to* said habitat. But critters are resourceful so who knows&#8230;

That's not saying you couldn't find out who owns the field and get one installed there. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am still willing to put a few on my land, just need someone to help out, as I don't have a whole lot of time to be building the boxes, but I would love to have them on the place. I had a pair flying around the place yesterday, I hope they stay.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I think I would like to make two and place them on my folks land; they have one field that would be perfect. Can you send me the plans that you recommend?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I am still willing to put a few on my land, just need someone to help out, as I don't have a whole lot of time to be building the boxes, but I would love to have them on the place. I had a pair flying around the place yesterday, I hope they stay.


I just need to find some way to get them down to you! Why the heck did you move down to a central Utah paradise anyway? 

You know anybody coming down that could get a couple boxes from me?

And HUGE, PM me your e-mail address and I'll send the stuff.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

There will be a group of wheelchair bound hunters coming down on the 24th. I believe madhunter will be helping, he lives in Lehi....a tad bit closer than 'paradise'...


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> There will be a group of wheelchair bound hunters coming down on the 24th. I believe madhunter will be helping, he lives in Lehi....a tad bit closer than 'paradise'...


Anybody going to the sportsmans thingy this weekend? I could drop something off to them?

caleb


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I have over 20 boxes at my house that need to be put up before this weekend. Please contact me ASAP if you can help install them. It's easy; all you need are a few nails and a small ladder and place them in good, open habitat. Do you have a friend, neighbor, or family member with property? A cabin?

Several interested forum members have already stepped up. Much thanks!!! The birds are starting to use these boxes, which is great as they usually don't get used the first year. Prognosis: They are desperate for nesting sites!










Also, many thanks to the Boy Scouts who have helped. Look at all those smiles. And what a great way to foster a love for living things (like so many of our parents did for us.)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cooler than the other side of the pillow Caleb. 

Good job.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is the bottom left one your kid? 
You mention cabin...how high of elevation?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks guys!

My kid? Shoot no! I do like his style though...kinda renegade.

Kestrels will nest at higher elevations, but usually are found lower...highest I would go would be the mountain valleys (like Heber, Kamas, Huntsville, etc.) Up against the mountain is ok, but they do need to have a feeding area very nearby (so basically near open fields or meadows.)

Of course these boxes will get used by other creatures like Western Screech owls, which live in more mountainous/wooded terrain, so you can place them for that also (especially along riparian areas, i.g. streams.)


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been seeing one on the old mountain road halfway to Hinds quik stop. Dont know anyone around there, however, the petersen point rock company is close by. If someone knows the owner maybe a nest could be put up there.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Put my box up, and now a starling is moving in. :evil:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Jackalope said:


> Put my box up, and now a starling is moving in. :evil:


Those rat bastards! Yeah a few of mine have starlings in them too...I just remove them and their nests periodically.

Here is a link to an interesting article by a Journalist who happens to be a faloners wife:

*New homes being built for American kestrels*

The pair in my back yard seem to have moved away for now, at least I haven't seen them in a few days. Dang.

caleb


----------

